# Electronic Power Steering



## mroman59 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello everyone. Any one try to install EPS on their lawnmower? I have a Craftsman DGT6000. I watched a youtube where someone installed it on their Craftsman tractor of the same size. However, there was not enough detail for the project. I would like to do it more as a tractor hobby project rather than a need. I doesn't look like it would be too difficult provided you have the right parts. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy mroman59, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

We will need the sears model number from the sticker on your tractor to check with Sears parts to see if they have an EPS kit and what it will cost. The Craftsman "DGT6000" model doesn't work. I am certain there will be a good set of instructions with such a kit.


----------



## mroman59 (Feb 7, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy mroman59, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> We will need the sears model number from the sticker on your tractor to check with Sears parts to see if they have an EPS and what it will cost. Craftsman DGT6000 model number doesn't work. I am certain there will be a good set of instructions with such a kit.


Model 917.276120


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of these electric steering systems draw quite a bit of current to operate. You might want to check the one your considering to see if your charging output will be adequate.


----------



## mroman59 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cvans said:


> Some of these electric steering systems draw quite a bit of current to operate. You might want to check the one your considering to see if your charging output will be adequate.


Thanks for the information. Will do.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sears EPS unit doesn't fit your model tractor. 
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pr...&ref=sas&utm_campaign=314743&sscid=21k5_7bl7b


----------

